# condere



## Whodunit

> Olim in orbe terrarum a se pacato aurea condet saecula.


 
Does the verb "condere" always require an object? If it means "to found", it can't be used without an object, can it? I understand the rest of the sentence well enough to say that there's no object in the accusative which could have something to do with "condere":

_Once, he will found ... in the circle of lands/countries that will have been subdued by him in the Golden Century._

Or am I misunderstanding "condere" here?


----------



## Brazilian dude

Olim in orbe terrarum a se pacato aurea condet saecula. 

Are you sure this sentence is correct? Condet is future of condio, condire (to spice) but what is its subject?  None of the words there qualify as nominative.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Whodunit

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Are you sure this sentence is correct?


 
I just checked and it seems to be correct.



> Condet is future of condio, condire (to spice)


 
No, it's the future of "condere/condo" (to found). 



> but what is its subject?`None of the words there qualify as nominative.


 
The subject is hidden in "condet" ---> he will found.

But I still have no clue what the sentence wants to tell us.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Oh, you're right, but you mean condo, condere (to find).  With that in mind, let me see if I can analyze it better:

Olim in orbe terrarum a se pacato aurea condet saecula. 

Because of olim, I was really expecting a past verb, but I guess condet is historical present here.  Then golden centuries find (found) pacifically (?) on Earth from itself. 

Nope, there's something in this sentence that I don't grasp.  I don't know.  Let's see if somebody can join us and give us some pointers.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Whodunit

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Oh, you're right, but you mean condo, condere (to find). With that in mind, let me see if I can analyze it better:


 
"to find"? No, it means "to found". Although "found" is the participle of "find", but in this context "found" is the infinitive. 

I changed my "condio" to "condo". It was a typo.



> Because of olim, I was really expecting a past verb, but I guess condet is historical present here. Then golden centuries find (found) pacifically (?) on Earth from itself.
> 
> Nope, there's something in this sentence that I don't grasp. I don't know. Let's see if somebody can join us and give us some pointers.


 
Wait. Now that you mention "the golden centuries", I realized that it must be nominative. And it is, plus it is accusative, which means that he will found those centuries:

_Once he will found the golden centuries in the circle of the lands he will have subdued._

Possible?


----------



## Brazilian dude

> "to find"? No, it means "to found". Although "found" is the participle of "find", but in this context "found" is the infinitive.


Lapsus digitorum.  



> _Once he will found the golden centuries in the circle of the lands he will have subdued._
> 
> Possible?


I don't know. I don't think so. In orbe terrarum can simply be translated as on our planet, on Earth and so on. How did you get subdue? Pacato? But it's not used as a verb here. Paco, pacare is the verb. Pacato is dative/ablative of pacatus, participle of paco, pacare. Strange sentence (or my braincells are acting strangely today  ).  Can't you give us more context?

Brazilian dude


----------



## Whodunit

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Lapsus digitorum.


 




> I don't know. I don't think so. In orbe terrarum can simply be translated as on our planet, on Earth and so on.


 
Okay, I'll take these translations.



> How did you get subdue? Pacato? But it's not used as a verb here. Paco, pacare is the verb. Pacato is dative/ablative of pacatus, participle of paco, pacare. Strange sentence (or my braincells are acting strangely today  ).


 
You explained it yourself. "pacato" is the dative/ablative of "pacatus". It has to be the ablative in order to correspond to "orbe", right? Then, "pacatus" is the participle of the verb "pacare" (= subdued). That's all. 



> Can't you give us more context?


 
The most important context is the previous sentence; and you might know it from the other thread.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Wow, I guess you're right about pacato and orbe, I hadn't thought of it as a noun-adjective entity.  It looked so far apart!  Sometimes it feels that being a Romance language speaker does you more trouble than good when looking at Latin.  But let's wait and see if somebody can illuminate us further.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Whodunit

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Wow, I guess you're right about pacato and orbe, I hadn't thought of it as a noun-adjective entity.


 
I think that I am right this time. What would you have thought "pacato" belongs to?



> It looked so far apart! Sometimes it feels that being a Romance language speaker does you more trouble than good when looking at Latin.


 
I'm not sure if I understand this statement. 



> But let's wait and see if somebody can illuminate us further.


 
I hope so, because the "condere-without-any-object" still confused me. The only object CAN be "aurea seacula", as it can't be nominative and the accusative woulöd not make sense without any preposoition or verb. I'm quite convinced that I've understood the meaning of the sentence, though.


----------



## Brazilian dude

> What would you have thought "pacato" belongs to?


That's the thing.  I couldn't relate it to anything else in the passage.

Brazilian dude


----------



## kamome

"once in the world he as pacified, he will found a golden era"

_(CONDO, and the tense is a simple future - OLIM too sees as one of its meanings "some day to come/sometimes in the future", __constr.:_ 
OLIM IN A SE PACATO ORBE TERRARUM, AUREA SAECULA CONDET)

かもめ​


----------



## Whodunit

kamome said:
			
		

> "once in the world he as pacified, he will found a golden era"


Would you translate "aurea seacula" as "golden era"? As it is the plural in Latin, I'd rather translate it as "golden centuries". But you could be right that it is meant as a collective noun to describe an "era" that lasts for several centuries.


----------



## kamome

I didn't even stop and read any longer that expression: you know, I'm italian, so it was natural for my ear to give immediately back the translation as EPOCA D'ORO, the collective noun...and I do sincerely like far best the singular: it is said so very often, also when it's obviously not SAECULA ("Tiberi aurea saecula...").


----------



## judkinsc

"Olim in orbe terrarum a se pacato aurea condet saecula."

Call it an ablative absolute, fellows. "a se pacato" = "with the [orbe terrarum] having been pacified by himself"

Olim, here, equals "at the time when."  And the ablative absolute of "a se pacato" defines that "when".

Then translating "aurea saecula" as a singular in English, making it "a golden age."


Thus, 
"Olim in orbe terrarum a se pacato aurea condet saecula." equals

Literally:
"At which time, [them] having been pacified by himself, he will found golden ages in the orb of the lands."

Loosely:
"Once he has pacified these lands, he will found in them a golden age."

Poetically:
"At which time, with the orb of the lands pacified by his own hand, he will found in them a golden age."

It's poetic Latin.

Looks like Virgil, the _Aeneid._


----------

